# wierd



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

weird....not wierd...sorry


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Gapers are at least keepin it real! I hear what you are saying. I was working on the mountain the other day, and this group of kids came out, they were all in their full orange camo baggy matching 2 piece suits with bandanas over their face, a'la Shaun White. Anyways, I kept seeing them come by, and they kept stopping and adjusting their bandanas over the face, then would check the one on the back pocket, make sure it was secure... I mean COME ON just ride!!!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

*Amen*

I hear ya ! Had someone i just met that day make fun of my black ski pants the other day. "I would never buy a pair of black pants...they aren't remotely cool"
Its all a fashion show these days. Where have the CB & Nevica jackets gone!!


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

I guess I'm hopeless cause I think I look damn good with my crampon shreded ski pants and tree branch ripped ski jacket from 10th grade. Top it off with some duct tape and I'd say I'm the coolest cat on the mountain.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

We're in good shape for style points because now they're making BLACK duct tape - it goes with anything!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

well it's that time of year again... X-Games...Twas fun for a few years and now is so old I can't even tell ya. Ya, I'll go to the silly industry party for the free booze and music and will probably drink a lot of beer and then pee on the fence going up the side of the half pipe with 2000 people watching and while 1/2 million people watch on TV, BUT really I'm over IT. give me back the little town without all the attitude. Well, give me back the snobbery and "I'm made of money" attitude that Asspen is all about. I can not take the snow sports all about cool attitude from everybody that comes to this event. I'm going up the backside into McFArlanes Bowl for a few days so don't even look for me. Ya people come from all over to see this spectacle (even my friends) so I'm going to try to enjoy. peace


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

The ski industry has attitude? Come on, since when is a sales job not driven by ego. Especially when it invloves sports. The ski industry is composed of 50% douche bags and 50% cool people. About 40% of the cool people have to put up their ego shield as well, to fend off the ego maniaces. That leaves about 10% of the people, that you would actually want to hang out with. This has been going on for years. Same goes for "Ski Models". These might be the biggest losers on the hill. They are usually good but not great skiiers and riders, and only enjoy face shots in front of a camera. Count your blessings, though. If all these people really skiied/rode there would be that many more people fighting for good lines and fresh turns. Keep it real.
BD


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Well said...let the posers pose. Just let them do it out of the way. And it never fails to make me chuckle..the people that think they're so sweet because they sell shit. "I want to sell shit when I grow up!" Whatev.


----------

